# Storing my ammo



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I use an ammo can in good shape with a good seal I should be able to store my ammo easily. Put the ammo in the can give it a generous
amount of desiccant and shut the lid and don't reopen it needlessly Correct? 

I see that ammo is to be stored in a cool dry place. I have a cool place in the corner of my basement. It stays cool but it's really
damp. Dose the dampness matter? I mean if it's in a sealed ammo can the dampness should not affect it correct? 
Isn't that what the can is for?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as you have a good seal on the lid, it’s cool and you placed the desiccant your fine. I elected not to place desiccant and the ammo cans by them selves work well. Love those surplus 50 cal cans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dampness is a concern, temperature not so much.
Wild swings in temps will perhaps affect the powder.

I have enough ammo that I consider it dangerous to store in the house, in case of fire.
I have mine in a barn away from the house. I have a thermometer in the barn, and it does get to 110 to 115 degrees in the summer.
Several years ago I fired the ammo in my two truck guns plus the spare rounds. They had been in my truck for 3 years. In Florida. Where the interior of vehicles reach 160 degrees in the summer. All rounds fired fine, I do not have a chronograph to check velocities but it seems they all fired normally.

Keep your ammo dry, and if you keep revolvers loaded, make sure the cylinders are dry also. I have seen tests of revolver ammo primers being affected by lubricants on and in the cylinder bores.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I vacuum packed my survival ammo then put it in ammo cans. 100 or 50 round bags depending on caliber, rifle or pistol. Easier to haul, pack and handle in BO packs or hand out as needed. Quieter as it's not rattling around loose in a ammo can plus it protects it from damage. Could even be good trade bait in an emergency.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have some in ammo cans, some in an old non working refrigerator some in wooden cabinets and several cardboard boxes full.
Military surplus ammo is more forgiving of storage conditions.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had the honor to shoot some hundred plus year old ammo out of a yellow boy carbine in .38-40 back in the 70s. Had been under somebodies bed since they inherited if from grand pa back in the good old days. It worked just fine. I would not worry about it too much.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the 1970's I was shooting military surplus 30-06 that was headstamped 1918 and was in 100 round cloth belts for a Browning machine gun.
I did have some pierced primers, which is one sign of over pressure, but it all fired and did not damage my US Model 1917 rifle.

Right now, I have US M2 ball from the 1950's, and almost 1,000 rounds of Bulgarian 7.62X54R dated 1953. Chinese 7.62X39 from 1976. And other "well aged" ammo.
I'm not worried about any of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The seals on surplus cans are not always good and the store purchased new ones are not the best either.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Have some surplus .50 cans and some china cans both work well.I leave the ammo in the packages it came in (no corrosive fingerprints!)no desiccant either.I have some ammo that is 25 years old at least. and some .22 lr that is older than that. and it shoots fine..shot some old .223 a few days ago no issues.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stuff that is stored and will not be used until after SHTF is vac sealed and in sealed ammo boxes both heavy plastic or steal. It is not open just to look at so it should come out as it went in many years for now. Or next week who knows.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've decided not to put extra packing around ammo or tourniquets.


----------

